

Show HN: Review My Startup - nlake44
http://www.cloudcaptive.com

======
pedalpete
nice looking site, but on your main page, you don't give any indication of
what you do. 'increase sites value','engage users' and 'cross-platform'
doesn't tell me what your product does.

So I thought I'd check the video. First video I loaded leads to a Ted Talk
about gamification. ok, that's a bit of a hint, but this tells me more about
why I should use gamification. This doesn't tell me why I should use YOU!

'CloudCaptive creates breakthrough solutions that engage your online users.
You can gain new users, avoid losing users, and increase the stickiness of
your site with CloudCaptive’s solutions. Our team of rockstar developers and
savvy businesspeople can help you start increasing the value of your business
today.'

This is all about YOU, you need to tell ME why I need YOU! You having a
rockstar team doesn't tell me that I need to add gamification to my site and
you are the best way to do it.

If a person has no idea what you do, how long do you think they'll take on
your site to figure it out?

It is great to explain why they need gamification, or anything else you do
(and I'm assuming that I got that somewhat right), but first you need to tell
them what you do.

If you are going with the Simon Sinek 'start with why' model, you've still
missed the 'why'. The 'why' isn't 'increase site value'.

~~~
nlake44
Excellent points. I'll see about making it more customer-centric and more
clear as to what value we're providing.

------
nlake44
The source will be on <http://code.google.com/p/userinfuser/> (GPLv3) and it
runs on Google App Engine (python).

